# INF Files Won't Install - Tried Everything



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

When 98SE was king, I can't remember how many times I
helped colleagues repair the INF file association. If it worked,
all you had to do was select "Install" from the Context Menu.

A few minutes ago I was sitting in front of an old Gateway
desktop. All the usual fixes don't work. Everything looks
good in the Registry. When you look under Folder Options>
File Types>Setup Information, you see that under "Actions"
the Install, Open, and Print options are all correct.

Just to make sure I wasn't overlooking something, I reviewed the
Microsoft KB article that gives you the procedure. Again, I can't
find anything in this system that has to be fixed.

When you select Install from the Context Menu nothing happens.
It should work, but it doesn't.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

How can you tell it didn't install?

What type of INF file are you trying to install?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

" Again, I can't
find anything in this system that has to be fixed"

http://malektips.com/98tww0019.html
Will return all of the file associations to the default settings.
But if you are not having any problems on this Pc Why change anything?


----------



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

They're drivers.

My friend has a list of all the file names. Some of
them should be in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM. They're
not. I'm trying to install them manually because
Windows is playing its usual games. If I can get them
installed it might resolve his problems.

Before I started my own small business, I remember
wiping out and installing the early versions of Windows
several times a year. It was almost a joke.

I don't care how much you know about Windows. There
are countless problems that can never be resolved without
a fresh install of the system. I admit that XP is a lot 
better than 98. I keep all my critical files for my business
on a Linux system.

I just found a command line for INF files:

C:\> rundll32 syssetup,SetupInfObjectInstallAction DefaultInstall 128 .\<file>.inf

Not sure if it works with all Windows systems.

This problem is so common there are a million links to a Registry
file that's suppose to fix the problem.

Here it is:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\inffile]
@="Setup Information"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\inffile\DefaultIcon]
@="shell32.dll,-151"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\inffile\shell\open\command]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\NOTEPAD.EXE %1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\inffile\shell\print\command]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\NOTEPAD.EXE /p %1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\inffile\shell\install]
@="&Install"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\inffile\shell\install\command]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\rundll.exe setupx.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %1"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've seen hundreds of posts about this file. Maybe it works 50% 
of the time.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok let's backtrack a second.
What problems is he having with Win98?

Try system file checker.
Start>run>type
sfc
You will need the original install Cd.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If I remember correctly they should be at C:\Windows\System\inf and the folder is hidden.

But using the INF files to install drivers is not the correct way to do it.

As blues_harp28 asked above, what is wrong with that system?


----------



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

I ran the system file checker already. 
Should have mentioned it in my original post.

I also have many system diagnostic apps that
can run from a CD or a thumb flash drive.

The system file checker in 98SE is not reliable.
When I used 98SE regularly, a few years ago,
it would identify the same files over and over as
being corrupt. Other files, that were actually
damaged, it consistently overlooked.

Hey guys, I know some programmers that could
practically rewrite an operating system. I can create
scripts that automate many repetitive processes.
I guess that makes me an advanced Windows user.

A programmer I know created a little EXE file that's suppose
to run INF files. I tried this INF launcher. Didn't work.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep system file checker is not the best Windows application.
It will reload old outdated files etc.
Best to see what is missing and if dll files d/load from the net.

The question remains..
What problem is he having?


----------

